# Asmara ኣስመራ - Eritrea ኤርትራ



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Asmara is the capital city and largest settlement in Eritrea. Home to a population of around 649,000 inhabitants, it sits at an elevation of 2,325 metres (7,628 ft). The city is located at the tip of an escarpment that is both the northwestern edge of the Eritrean highlands and the Great Rift Valley in neighbouring Ethiopia.

Gaza Banda - Asmara - Eritrea by Josselin Amalfi, on Flickr

Fiat Tagliero Building by David Stanley, on Flickr

Asmara, Eritrea by Tom & Amy Larson, on Flickr

Old Pharmacy In Asmara, Eritrea by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Art Deco Italian Colonial Building, Asmara, Eritrea by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Asmara by Andrea Moroni, on Flickr

Farmacia Centrale Asmara by Andrea Moroni, on Flickr

ASM-145 Entrance Of Medebar Market, Asmara by FO Travel, on Flickr

Streets of Asmara by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Asmara / ኣስመራ (Eritrea) - City centre and cathedral by Danielzolli, on Flickr

Asmara / ኣስመራ (Eritrea) - Sweet Asmara Caffè by Danielzolli, on Flickr

Bar Castello, Decamerè by Andrea Moroni, on Flickr

Asmara by Andrea Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Albergo Italia, Asmara by Andrea Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Catholic Cathedral by David Stanley, on Flickr

Sweet Asmara Caffe by David Stanley, on Flickr

Asmara by Qatar Airways, on Flickr

driving school - Asmara by Rocco Stecher, on Flickr

Asmara, 50730 by GURUi, on Flickr

Mijahjah - Asmara - Eritrea by Josselin Amalfi, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Crystal Hotel by David Stanley, on Flickr

post card from Eritrea by ctsnow, on Flickr

Down town Asmara by Abdidi, on Flickr

College students by hanming_huang, on Flickr

Open-air cafe in Asmara by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!!

very nice city, keep posting pictures


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Eritrea - Asmara, from the Campanile by Charles Roffey, on Flickr

ASM-039 Man Buying Pastries For Brekfast In A Café, Asmara by FO Travel, on Flickr

ASM-089 Female Shopkeeper, Asmara by FO Travel, on Flickr

ASM-041 Waitresses In A Café, Asmara by FO Travel, on Flickr

Aerial View Of Asmara, Eritrea by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Asmara, Eritrea, Africa by Tom & Amy Larson, on Flickr

P4240001 by khartoumhq, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

ASM-013 The French Embassy & A Beetle, Asmara by FO Travel, on Flickr

ASM-139 Irga Art Deco Building, Asmara by FO Travel, on Flickr


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

wonderful pictures of Asmara. I very good friend of mine is from Eritrea. :cheers:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Asmara post office by John Hodgins, on Flickr

Sweet Asmara Caffe by John Hodgins, on Flickr

ASM-136 Art Deco Fiat Tagliero Service Station, Asmara by FO Travel, on Flickr


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Eritrea - Pasticceria Moderna by Charles Roffey, on Flickr

Streets of Asmara by hanming_huang, on Flickr

Bright Building Closer by followtheboat.com Tales (not just) from the high seas, on Flickr

Another Back Street by followtheboat.com Tales (not just) from the high seas, on Flickr


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

Excellent.
I love the street/business shots with people.
Thank you or posting.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

very unique architecture!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

hellospank25 said:


> Bright Building Closer by followtheboat.com Tales (not just) from the high seas, on Flickr


that building is awsome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really wonderful, very nice photos from Asmara, Erithrea :cheers:


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Cool-looking city!


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice.

Lots of long sleeves. The altitude mitigates the heath, I guess.


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

Very original city


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

They eat panetones! I love it.

Is Italian Eritrea's main language?


----------



## Mr. Eritrean (Sep 6, 2010)

sebvill said:


> They eat panetones! I love it.
> 
> Is Italian Eritrea's main language?




The main language in Eritrea is Tigrinya. Practically every Eritrean can speak it. In regards to the Italian language, I'd say 10% of Eritreans can speak it and most of them are very old. The biggest foreign language spoken in Eritrea is English. I'd say 60-70% of Eritreans can speak it.

Italy left a lasting cultural legacy than a linguistic one. For example, in Asmara, the biggest city in the country, after work people have a long stroll in the city center called the "passeggiata". Cycling which is Eritrea's most popular sport, was introduced by the Italians. Like Italians, many Eritreans have adopted their taste in fashion. As a result, people in Asmara are known for having a great sense of fashion. 

PICTURES OF ERITREANS IN ASMARA



































































*ITALIAN MAN LIVING IN ASMARA SPEAKING TIGRINYA*





*CAR RACES IN ASMARA - ITALIANS INTRODUCED THIS*


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

very interesting and unique city


----------



## chronicsurfer (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow... such character this place has! I have a friend who lived/worked in Asmara for a while.


----------

